# Talk about fast



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I ordered a reel from Tommy on Monday. Got home from work tonight and there sits a box with my reel. Can’t beat that. Reel looks good. Can’t wait to try it out but I guess I’m going to have too. Calling for -20 wind chill tonight and highs in the low teens the next few days. Thanks Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I try to get em out quick...


----------

